# Phenom II X3 720 & Biostar TA790GX A3+ (AM3 DDR3)



## undersea (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I have everything but the board, awaiting the release. Lets see if phenom + DDR3 is good  I'll have allot more shortly. Looking forward to comparing this machine. Plan on using the stock heatsink from my 940, just want to give it a try and sell this machine cheaply if possible at some point. I have a BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX  128M AM2+/AM2 coming in the mean time to test the chip with DDR2 1066 


Biostar: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=395
Rebels: http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=48

Tools:
*Orthos:* http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/385/Orthos_Stress_Prime_2004.html 
*Wprime:* http://www.wprime.net/ 
*Prime95 25.6:* http://www.majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html 
*CPU-Z:* http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 
*HW Monitor:* http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php 
*GPU-Z:* http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ 
*SuperPI Mod:* http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138140-super-pi.html 
*HD Tach:* http://www.simplisoftware.com/Public/index.php?request=HdTach 
*HD Tune:* http://www.hdtune.com/ 
*Crystal Disk Mark:* http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html 
*Riva Tuner:* http://downloads.guru3d.com/ 
*FurMark* http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

*Benchies:* 

Please keep in mind these are synthetic benchmarks which don't always show the true speed in actual use, but they are helpful in comparing systems. For instance people killing AMD because they lose in benchmarks to Intel rigs. But in actual day to day use either AMD or Intel systems rock. Basically spend more for Intel and get a faster rig or save and get AMD. In actual use IMO almost no difference.     For uses like folding Intel has an advantage, gives the tech pages something to write about                        .   I can tell you a raptor hard drive in either system feels faster in actual use. Well enough of my ramblings.

Chart Info:
First Line = HDtune 2.55/ Second Line = HD Tach 3.04  | trmin= Transfer rate min  / Trmax= Transfer rate max / Average = Average Transfer Rate 

Acc Time= Access Time / cppu = Cpu Utilization 

Part B = CrystalDisk Mark 2.2

Gigabyte 750a @ Stock (Vista 32) CPU: 8750 HD: x2 Seagate 250 7200.10 Raid 0 w/16kstripe MEM: 2g
Biostar 770 @ 3ghz (Vista 64) CPU: 5400+ HD: WD 320 AAKS MEM: 4g

Biostar TP45HP @ 3ghz (XP SP3) CPU Q9300 HD: 150 Raptor MEM 2g

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P (Vista 64) @ Stock CPU: E8400 HD: WD 500 AAKS Blue MEM: 4g

Biostar TP N750 (XP 32 / SP3) @ Stock CPU:940 HD: 150 Raptor MEM: 2g











*CPU/GPU BENCHIES:*

The Computers:

*Nforce 3:*
Chaintech VNF3-250 9/15/05bios
3200+ Venice 754 2604mhz 237x11
2x512m Patriot 3200+ XBL 2.5-3-3-7
ATI 9250(Soon to be updated to a 800XL)
Old 2m IDE 7200 Maxtor
XPHome SP2

*Nforce 4*
Epox Nforce4 Ultra
3800+ X2 Toledo 2350mhz
2x1g Patriot 3200+ LL 3-4-4-7
850XT XPHome SP2
74g Raptor

*Nvidia560*
Biostar 560 (10/29/07 Bios)
5000+ Black 3000mhz(Still playing this is everyday setting right now)
2x1g Geil(Orange) 4-4-4-12
WD 320 AAKS
Nvidia 7800GT VistaHome Premium 64

*690G*
Foxconn A690GM2MA-8KRS2H (Bios 12/7/07)
X2 4000+ Brisbane 2.45GHz
2x1g GSkill DDR2 6400 5-5-5-15
HITACHI Deskstar 7K160 80g
Built In Video(1250) XPHome SP2

*Core 2*
Gigabyte 965P DS3 (Bios F10)
6300 @ 2.8GHz (Everyday Setting)
2x1g OCZ DDR2 6400 Platinum 4-4-4-12
8800GT XPHome SP2
150 Raptor

*790FX*
DFI 790FX m2rs (Bios 3/10/08)
5000+ @ 3.1GHz 
2x1g Geil DDR2 6400 Platinum 4-4-4-12
3850 Vista 64
Seagate 7100.10 320g

*Quad*
Biostar TP45 HP (Newest Bios)
9300@ 3.0GHZ
2x1 Geil DDR2 6400 4-4-4-12
8800GT XPHome SP3
150 Raptor

*Core 2 P45*
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P (Bios f5)
E8400 @ 3GHz (STOCK)
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1000 5-4-4-12
Powercolor 4850 Vista 64
WD 500g AAKS

*750a*
Gigabyte m750sli-ds4 (Bios f5)
8750 X3 @ 2.8GHz 
Patriot Viper 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 1066 4-4-4-12
MSI 9600SGO SLI (Vista 32)
Seagate 250 7200.10 Raid 0

*770*
Biostar 770 A2+(Bios 6/11/08)
5400+ @ 3.0ghz  
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1000 4-4-4-12
HSI  3850 (Vista 64)
WD 320 AAKS

*amd 790fx//////////////////////////////*(uddarts Spider                       )
msi k9a2 platinum bios 1.4
9850-be 2951mhz 227x13
2x1028 corsair c4 5-5-5-18
1950pro ultimate
hitachi 160 sata xp///////////////////

* Biostar Tpower N750 (12/2/08 Bios)*
Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer (Barely Fits)
Geil 2x1g (5-5-5-12) 800mhz
150 Raptor (2nd Generation)
EVGA 8800GT 512 with S1
XP SP3






Benchmarks I've run translate between XP & Vista pretty well:
(I only run benchmarks once, if something looks wacky I'll run it again)

Part List:

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD2500AAKS 250GB:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136161
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic SP1 32-bit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116480
CORSAIR 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145183
LG Black 22X DVD+R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136144
BFG Tech GS-550 550W ATX12V V2.2 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702010
AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103649
RAIDMAX SMILODON ATX-612WB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156063


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 15, 2009)

Get a cooler on those Mosfet's if you want to see how far PII will go.
Thermalright's HR-09 Type-2 should do the job.


----------



## undersea (Feb 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Get a cooler on those Mosfet's if you want to see how far PII will go.
> Thermalright's HR-09 Type-2 should do the job.



Thanks,

That looks expensive though. I was thinking about using these. I have like 12 of them.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 15, 2009)

Make sure it is a Type-2 if you do get that Thermalright. The other's are too short and don't cover all the MOSFETs.

I'd only use those Enzotech ones if you can rig up a fan to blow over them.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

the thermalright is not that expensive, check ncixus, i know it is there


----------



## undersea (Feb 18, 2009)

Santa NewEgg brought presents  

Need motherboard. I have DDR2 & DDR3 for this build  Whichever motherboard shows first


----------



## devguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I wish Santa NewEgg would bring me the Carebears and Toy Story on DVD...


----------



## undersea (Feb 18, 2009)

devguy said:


> Man, I wish Santa NewEgg would bring me the Carebears and Toy Story on DVD...



In other places I posted that was the first thing anyone mentioned:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNm5Hqow78I


(Note to self, take picture elseware  )


----------



## undersea (Feb 19, 2009)

The DDR2 board has landed. Now if I could only kick this flu 

OK,

Here you go:






















Gskill 1066 Memory was a no go with this board. Motherboard tray was cool as heck till they shorted me standoffs and the standoffs didn't line up. I had to bend some metal. Last RaidMax case I every buy. 

Cooler is from a 940.


----------



## undersea (Feb 21, 2009)

HD Tests:

AHCI Setting with Vista 32
WD Caviar SE16 WD2500AAKS
BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX 128M AM2+/AM2 





Working on OC now. Will update the charts above shortly.


----------

